# Deer rug w/ head attached



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Anyone know where I can buy the shell for the head of a whitetail rug mount? Or do any taxidermists on here do mounts like this? If so how much? Thanks


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

:help:

Mike


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> Anyone know where I can buy the shell for the head of a whitetail rug mount? any changeout head will work from any supplier.
> 
> Or do any taxidermists on here do mounts like this? yes, some do
> 
> If so how much? Thanks same as bear rug price, $120 a per ft.


and I said I wouldn't be doing this,, I can't help it,, thats what I do.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Paul Thompson said:


> and I said I wouldn't be doing this,, I can't help it,, thats what I do.


 
WOW! what does $120.00 per square feet average out to cost total?

Thanks 

Ganzer


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Oops, did I say Sq ft? I should and meant to say per foot, nose to base of tail. That would be about 5 to 6 foot of deer. My mistake.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

I always thought it would be neat to do a rug. Maybe next year.


----------

